

For Twins, Nature (Finally) Trumps Nurture - poinsettala
http://theairspace.net/commentary/for-twins-nature-finally-trumps-nurture/

======
lifeisstillgood
So, my kids will grow up to be what they will be, almost despite my parenting

I don't know whether to be relieved or shocked :-)

I still am unconvinced that 137 twins are a convincing Trial size when
epidemiologists usually think in millions.

